# Tethered EOS M?



## Jens (Nov 10, 2013)

Does anyone have experience with tethering their eos m via Capture One? they say they support it in the 7.02 version but it also says "does not support remote capture". What exactly does this mean? 
I haven't upgraded to version 7 yet so haven't been able to try it out myself.

Thank you


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Nov 10, 2013)

Not tried it, it doesn't work via EOS utility, and the Shutter app folks said that the camera is severely locked down internally.

Your best bet may be to see if Magic Lantern can open anything up for you. Check their site before installing, or Marsu42 is an active ML contributer, he's a good source for a sensible precis of ML's abilities.


----------

